# Suche 7.1 Gaming-Headset



## Wolfsburg INC (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
Ich suche ein sehr gutes 7.1 Headset ausschließlich zum Spielen von Ego-Shootern. Kenn mich aber kaum aus und weiß nicht was gut oder schlecht ist. Außerdem würde mich interessieren ob das Simulierte 7.1 besser ist als das "echte" 7.1 mit mehreren Lautsprecher in einer Ohrmuschel. Bisher hatte ich vor mir das Razer Tiamat 7.1 holen, mit insgesamt 10 Lautsprechern. Also kein Simuliertes sondern "echtes" 7.1 aber ich würde gerne wissen ob es bessere gibt. Ausgeben würde ich bis 200€

Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Deluxe
Soundkarte: Realtek - Asus
Prozessor: i7 2600k 4,5 Ghz


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2012)

Lesen:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191718-einkaufsfuehrer-headsets-und-kopfhoerer.html


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (1. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Lesen:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191718-einkaufsfuehrer-headsets-und-kopfhoerer.html



Hab ich ja schon


----------



## Darkseth (1. Mai 2012)

Dann solltest du doch wissen, dass 7.1 (egal ob simuliert oder echt) schrott ist 

Schau dir mal mit deinem jetzigen headset dieses Video an: 3D sound "Holophonics"
Normales stereo hat die beste ortung (wenns richtig gemacht ist), da du ja auch nur 2 Ohren hast.

4 kleine lautsprecher statt einem großen haben den nachteil, dass der Klang deutlich schlechter ist.

Zum überteuerten Preis von diesem Razer müll bekommst du um WELTEN besseren Klang, wo du auch deutlich besser orten kannst.

Wenn du mir/uns da nicht glaubst, würd ich empfehlen, eines dieser 150-200€ 7.1 headsets zu kaufen, dazu 2 gute Hifi kopfhörer (z.B. akg k601 + beyerdynamic dt 990/shure srh 840/audio-technica ath-m50s), + geeignete soundkarte wie Asus xonar DX, testest alles, behälst einen und schickst den rest zurück^^

2-3 modelle probehören wäre schon ziemlich wichtig. Du wärst überrascht, was es da für unterschiede gibt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Mai 2012)

Naja Schrott ist die Simulation nicht, für Filme und TV finde ich es echt super. Bei Musik natürlich nicht zu gebrauchen und bei Games scheiden sich auch die Geister.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2012)

Ich persönlich wäre ja eher für eine Soundkarte die Dolby Headphone unterstützt und einen normalen Kopfhörer. Ist meine persönliche Erfahrung


----------



## Rat Six (2. Mai 2012)

Naja, worüber man sicher nicht streiten muss ist, dass die Surroundheadsets einfach überteuerter Gamingmüll sind und unterirdisch klingen.
Die Surroundsimulation durch eine Soundkarte (DH und CMSS3D) sind hingegen nicht so schlecht, wobei ich mittlerweile komplett auf Stereo umgestiegen bin.
Nun die Frage an den TO: Muss es ein Headset sein ider kann es auch eine Kombi aus KH umd Mikro sein?


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (2. Mai 2012)

also was ich mir hole ist mir egal, Hauptsache gute Qualität und guten Sound vom Klang und auch zum Orten. Aber wieso muss ich mir denn ne neue Soundkarte holen?? In mein Mainboard ist doch schon eine verbaut oder nicht?? Asus P8P67 Deluxe und der Soubdtreiber ist irgendwas von Realtek. Funktioniert sonst bei mir kein 5.1 oder 7.1 ohne neue Soundkarte??


----------



## Mr_Blonde (2. Mai 2012)

Onboardsound ist qualitativ einer separaten Soundkarte unterlegen. Das Razer Tiamat käme auch mit einer eigenen USB Soundkarte daher.
Deshalb wäre im Bereich der Headsets das Sennheiser PC 360 in Kombination mit einer Asus DXG empfehlenswert. Wenn für Dich auch eine Lösung aus Kopfhörer und Ansteckmikro oder Modmic in Frage kommt, hast Du im Bereich Kopfhörer die volle Auswahl. Eine Xonar DGX wäre auch hier empfehlenswert.


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (2. Mai 2012)

Mr_Blonde schrieb:
			
		

> Onboardsound ist qualitativ einer separaten Soundkarte unterlegen. Das Razer Tiamat käme auch mit einer eigenen USB Soundkarte daher.
> Deshalb wäre im Bereich der Headsets das Sennheiser PC 360 in Kombination mit einer Asus DXG empfehlenswert. Wenn für Dich auch eine Lösung aus Kopfhörer und Ansteckmikro oder Modmic in Frage kommt, hast Du im Bereich Kopfhörer die volle Auswahl. Eine Xonar DGX wäre auch hier empfehlenswert.



Wie Ansteckmikro oder Modmic?? Kann man diese dann an die Kopfhörer anstecken oder verbinden oder wie ist das??


----------



## Mr_Blonde (2. Mai 2012)

Ja, das Ansteckmikro kann man mit einem Clip am Kopfhörerkabel befestigen. Das ModMic hat auch einen Mikrofonarm, es wird an den Kopfhörer geklebt. Es ist allerdings teurer und man muss es aus den USA importieren.


----------



## Rat Six (2. Mai 2012)

Mr_Blonde hat ja schon das meiste gesagt. Onboardsound ist meist eher durchschnittlich und kann auch keine Surroundsimulation für KHs. Ich hab ja ein ähnliches Mainboard wie du und der Unterschied zwischen dem Onboard und einer Soka ist enorm. Früher hatte ich eine Creative XF-I eXtreme Gamer bereits hier war ein deutlicher Unterschied zum Onboard zu hören. Nun habe ich meinen AV-Receiver an den Onboard über ein optisches Kabel angeschlossen, somit wird der Ton vom Onboard nicht angefasst und der Klang ist nochmal ein wenig besser.
Also wenn du für einen KH zu begeistern bist, dann gibt es in deiner Preisklasse die beiden AKG K601/701, beide sehr neutral, die Beyerdynamic DT770/880990 und noch weitere, hier müsstest du dann selber schauen welche Abstimmung (neutral, bassbetont, badewanne) und welche KH Form (offen, halboffen, geschlossen) dir besser gefällt. Wenn man dann die Grundlegenden Kriterien festgelegt hat, kannst du ja mehrere passende KHs probehören (sehr wichtig). Bei Headsets ist es einfacher. Von dem was ich gehört habe, bis jetzt, würde ich eigentlich nur das Sennheiser PC360 und das Beyerdynamic MMX300 empfehlen.


----------



## Andregee (2. Mai 2012)

man sollte mal testen welches der surroundsimulationen am besten paßt. bei mir ist es cmss 3d. Im gegensatz zu anderen meinungen und auch zu meiner früheren funktioniert das doch ziemlich gut und weit besser als bei stereo, sofern das spiel keine eigene soundengine benutzt.
so ist es bei stereo so,, wenn z.b jemand direkt vor dir ein mg abfeuert, klingt es dann genauso, wenn du dich umdrehst, so das das mg quasi hinter dir abgefeuert wird. Mehr als eine Rechts-links ortung ist das imo nicht drin.
Bein einsatz eines surroundsimulierers klingt es jedoch deutlich anders, eben so wie es klingt, wenn etwas hinter und nicht vor einem passiert.


----------



## Diavel (2. Mai 2012)

Surroundsimulationen können durchaus eine ziemliche Verbesserung bringen. Müssen es aber nicht.

Nach meiner Erfahrung hängt die Güte der Ortung am meisten vom Spiel, dem eigenen Training (das muss man wirklich erstmal trainieren den sound richtig im Blick zu haben) und der Lautstärke ab. 

Kopfhörer und Soundkarte kommen imho erst danach. Nen 1000€ Kopfhörer bringt Dir auf ner großen BF3 Map garnichts an Ortung wenn alle mal wieder nur mit Snipern hinter dem nächstem Hügel rumhocken...

Viel mehr als die Ortung profitiert imho das Spielerlebnis. Da kann nen schöner Kopfhörer schonmal richtig viel Spaß bringen. Genauso wie wenn man etwa von 720p auf 1080p wechselt. Man spielt dadurch nicht zwangsläufig besser, aber es macht mehr Spaß!

Grüße


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (2. Mai 2012)

danke für die Antworten  Also wenn ich mir jetzt ein Kopfhörer und kein Headset kaufen würde müsste ich mir Auch gleich ne neue Soundkarte holen um 5.1 bzw. 7.1 zu hören?? Und wenn ich mir ein Headset hole Brauch ich doch keine neue Soundkarte, weil die schon eine eigene haben um 5.1/7.1 zu hören??


----------



## Diavel (2. Mai 2012)

Nur USB Headsets haben sowas. Und auch nicht alle.

Ne kleine Soundkarte macht schon Sinn. Weniger Rauschen, bessere Mirkophonvorverstärkung, mehr Leistungsreserven für Kopfhörer, besserer Klang.

Die kleinen Beipackdinger bei Headsets taugen leider häufig nicht viel. Nichtmal bei nem Beyerdynamic MMX300 ist die beigepackte USB Soundkarte vernünftig.

Grüße


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. Mai 2012)

Also bei guten (naja "gut" ) Headsets die per USB angeschlossen sind wird 7.1 durch Dolby Headphone, TruStudio oder CMSS3D simuliert. Also an sich sind es nur Stereo-Headsets.

Bei einem Kopfhörer bzw. Headset die per Klinke angeschlossen sind ist es halt pures Stereo, die Surroundsimulation wird dann von einer Soundkarte (ab 30€-150€), die du in den PC steckst, gemacht.

Bei einem guten Kopfhörer braucht man das aber nicht unbedingt, ich kann mit Stereo am besten orten (DT-990), also ohne Simulationen.

Ich würde dir z.B. folgende Kombi vorschlagen:

Beyerdynamic DT990PRO Kopfhrer

Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon | Geizhals Deutschland

ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals Deutschland

Bist du zwar etwas über 200€ aber das lohnt sich definitiv.

Auf den KH würde ich mich aber nicht festlegen, da gibt es zu große subjektive Unterschied. Von kein Bass bis extrem Basslastig über Hell oder Dunkel abgestimmt gibt es alles  Weißt du in etwas was du magst? Wenn nein -> probehören.


----------



## Rat Six (2. Mai 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du in etwas was du magst? Wenn nein -> probehören.


Und wenn du es weist, dann auch probehören


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (2. Mai 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Auf den KH würde ich mich aber nicht festlegen, da gibt es zu große subjektive Unterschied. Von kein Bass bis extrem Basslastig über Hell oder Dunkel abgestimmt gibt es alles  Weißt du in etwas was du magst? Wenn nein -> probehören.


 
Ja, ich höre gerne House, Tech House und Deep House und sowas in die Richtung. Filme schau ich mir nicht an, aber dafür Spiel ich halt sehr oft


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. Mai 2012)

Ok, trotzdem würde ich Probehören.

Entweder du bestellst dir die Xonar DX und 3 Kopfhörer zu dir nach Hause, testet sie und schickst 2 zurück.

Oder du verrätst uns wo du wohnst, vielleicht gibt es ja ein Fachgeschäft in deiner Nähe


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (2. Mai 2012)

Also wenn ich mir Kopfhörer hole, dann was von Beyerdynamic, gefällt mir gut die Marke  Wenn ich mir ein Headset holen würde, dann würde ich das Sennheiser PC 360. nehmen.Sennheiser Worldwide - PC 360 
Ist das denn eins der wenigen Headset was auch gut ist ?? Ist Stereo, nichts mit 5.1 oder 7.1
Dann würde ich nähmlich auch diese Soundkarte, Asus Xonar DX 7.1 kaufen, und dann mit dem Headset oder Kopfhörer auf 7.1 Umwandeln. Das Headset kostet nähmlich nur 150  
In Wolfsburg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Mai 2012)

Jo das Sennheiser PC 360 ist eins der wenigen die noch annehmbar sind. Dennoch würdest du mit einem reinen KH und anstek Micro besser und billiger fahren!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2012)

Geh einfach in einen Hifi Laden und höre dir einen Kopfhörer an, da würde man sicherlich mehr für weniger bekommen. Da wäre dann vielleicht sogar alles zusammen nur so viel kosten wie das Headset


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (2. Mai 2012)

Ich habe ja 2x GTX 580 auf einem Asus P8P67. Ich habe auch noch 2x PCIe Slots frei, aber diese liegen jeweils genau neben der Graka. Glaubt ihr da passt noch eine Soundkarte rein?? Und wenn ja, die Grakas werden ja sehr Warm und wenn dann die Soundkarte genau da neben ist, wird die dann nicht auch ziemlich warm?? Hier mal ein Foto. Jeweils Links von der Graka könnt ihr die Slots sehen.


----------



## Darkseth (2. Mai 2012)

Ich würde die soundkarte höchstens ÜBER den grafikkarten reinstecken. Ganz oben sollte noch ein kleiner PCIe x1 slot sein :p

Hitze ist halb so wild, der großteil der Hitze wird ohnehin hinten rausgeblasen beim referenz-design. Du hättest also nur die wärme von der Rückseite, und das macht garkeine Probleme


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2012)

Nein damit wäre es wohl nix mit einer Karte, direkt darüber gibt es einen feinen Hitzestau. Meine GTX 570 mochte es überhaupt nicht, es gab nur Freezes und massig Bildfehler


----------



## Darkseth (2. Mai 2012)

Hab meine xonar DX auch über meiner gtx 570 (kein referenz-design, hitze wird also im gehäuse verteilt) und gab noch nie probleme ^^


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (2. Mai 2012)

na toll -.-' und jetzt?? Mir ist aufgefallen das beim Razer Tiamat 7.1 das bei den Systemvorraussetzungen steht: 7.1-Surroundsoundkarte (für 7.1-Modus) 
Ich dachte das Headset hat eine eigene Soundkarte, um 7.1 zu hören. Ist das bei den anderen Headsets auch so??


----------



## Darkseth (2. Mai 2012)

Nein... Das razer Tiamat hat 4 echte lautsprecher pro Muschel verbaut, und hat daher Analoge 7.1 anschlüsse, daher muss die Soundkarte analoge 7.1 anschlüsse haben.. Vergiss jetz endlich diese 7.1 Gaming Headsets, die kannst du allesamt in die tonne treten.

Wenns UNBEDINGT ein Headset sein muss: Sennheiser PC 360.

deutlich besser wäre für 150€ nen gescheiten Kopfhörer


----------



## Rat Six (2. Mai 2012)

Wolfsburg INC schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das denn eins der wenigen Headset was auch gut ist ?? Ist Stereo, nichts mit 5.1 oder 7.1


Ich selbst habe den Vorgänger des Sennheiserund ja, ich würde es als eines der  wenigen brauchbaren Headsets einstufen. Es ist aber traurig wie es klanglich gegen einen gleich teuren KG wie den Beyer DT990 verliert.
Edit: Wenn eine interne Soundkarte keinen Platz hat dann gibt es auch externe Lösungen die über USB angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (3. Mai 2012)

mhm, ich hab ja das SilverStone RV02B-EW (SilverStone RV02B-EW) Gehäuse, und da sind die ja die Grafikkarte Vertikal im Gehäuse, nicht Horizontal. Entsteht dann trotzdem ein Hitzestau?? Unter den Graka's sind halt 3x Lüter. Passt das von dem Maßen überhaupt?? Ich meine die beiden freien PCIe stecker sind ja genau neben der Graka immer, weil die 2 Slots jeweils besetzen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2012)

Damit könnte es gehen, käme auf einen Versuch an und genug Luftstrom müßte da schon herrschen.


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (3. Mai 2012)

mhm ok, was gibt es dein eigentlich für marken die auch gut sind für kopfhörer und so?? Jetzt außer Beyerdynamic, Logitech und Sennheiser


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2012)

Logitech ist kein Anbieter sondern ein Foltergerät. Bei Kopfhörern schwören manche auf AKG, Superlux, Denon usw , usw usw.. Ich würde in einem Hifi Laden mal eine Hörprobe machen was gefallen könnte.


----------



## Diavel (3. Mai 2012)

Naja, Logitech hat mit Ultimate Ears immerhin den Weltmarktführer für Custom IEM's im Reportiore. Auch bei Consumer IEM's haben die einige Top Produkte am Start. 
Nur Bügelkopfhörer und Headsets würd ich nicht unbedingt bei Logitech kaufen.

Sonstige Marken für Kopfhörer:

Shure, Grado, Audio Technica, Hifiman, manche Sonys, Philipps, AKG, Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic  und dann nich Exoten wie Stax und Audeze.

Grüße


----------

